# Easton Apollo - a new carbon shaft



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The Easton Carbon Apollo is a product that Easton has been developing for some years in order to come out with a very competitive shaft in the lower priced carbon market. The Carbon Apollo is designed for the up and coming archer that is on a budget but does want to have real Easton quality! They are attractively priced between the Carbon One and the Flash. This shaft features internal fit components (same internal dimensions as Carbon One) and comes in 8 spines from 560 to 1200. They come in shaft only bundles or as arrows fletched with points loose.

The corresponding Apollo points are not available yet. A temporary substitute for the Apollo points can be the A/C/E or Carbon One points as shown in the Table below.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the idea, but seriously - the Carbon One is already very reasonably priced. local pricing looks like $30 difference for a dozen shafts between the two. if you can't afford that then I question if you can afford archery, period.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Easton has missed out on the low end carbon market. There is a need and they see it. Think about all the new archers coming on line as juniors. Our JOAD programs in the area have exploded. Companies look to meet demand. And there is demand in the low end carbon market.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

caspian said:


> I like the idea, but seriously - the Carbon One is already very reasonably priced. local pricing looks like $30 difference for a dozen shafts between the two. if you can't afford that then I question if you can afford archery, period.


Sounds like a bit of elitist attitude... 30 bucks can go a long way for a newer shooter (nocks, fletching, extra string, better tab-plunger or rest) who won't see any advantage of carbon one's much less the ACE or X10 shaft.


Nice to see Easton with a quality entry level shaft


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Fury90flier said:


> Sounds like a bit of elitist attitude... 30 bucks can go a long way for a newer shooter (nocks, fletching, extra string, better tab-plunger or rest) who won't see any advantage of carbon one's much less the ACE or X10 shaft.
> 
> 
> Nice to see Easton with a quality entry level shaft


Lane time and or lessons might also be better money spent.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

very true


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone have a guess as to when they'll be available? I was just about to move my daughter from Platinum Plus arrows to Carbon Ones or Medallion XRs and these might make the switch a little more tolerable by the "house budget and finances committee", if you know what I mean.

-Kent W.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Lancaster has the apollo listed at

6.25 per shaft. 
.25 to cut.
1.25 for points.
.60 for nocks
.60 for vanes (figuring about 20 cents per vane)
And figure labor to assemble. Maybe tools and jigs.

Thats close to 9.00 per Arrow.

Compared to 6.00 per arrow for super clubs. Complete and assembled. Just need to install points.

McK jrs 10.00 fully assembled except installing of points.

XRs about 9.00/arrow also need assembly. Xrs have the large advantage of having spines down to 2000.

Easton needed to get in there somewhere. Now we have to see how they get reviewed or how Easton does with MFG. so far all their shafts are listed back ordered.

DC


----------



## Wyzehamster (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm one of those ''on a budget'' archer (not the biggest paycheck and I have a baby). I also consider myself on learning curve. I have changed limbs & arrows over last 9 months to follow my progression. I also plan to buy stiffer arrows over the winter and possibly new limbs in the spring. And I'm prepared to do this equipment change 2-3-4 more times over the next few years for a smooth progression. 

This is why I shoot sebastien flute's premium carbon limbs and why I will shoot appolos (now on C1s). It saves me about 100/150$ every time I increase my # when compared to intermediate/expert equipment. To me, it is better to shoot slightly ''lower quality'' equipment by buying the best quality/$$$ ratio. Yes you need a bit more care on set up but the bow will shoot well enough. I plan to do this strategy until I find myself in a situation where I need to avoid those 57s or 28s. Then I'll get X10s and innoEx quality level. 

I have the luck to have access to 1-on-1 coaching and I shoot every day so technique gets better quick. This 100$ pays a great part of my coaching. By buying average quality, I don't eat kraft dinner for a month .


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

By my searching on Lancaster, a Medallion XR with point, pin, and nock is about $12.50 per arrow depending upon the nock you choose. The Carbon Ones are about $12.84 depending upon nock chosen. At $9.50 per arrow for the Apollo arrows, that's close to $40 less expensive than XRs or Carbon Ones for a dozen. The Medallion XR and Carbon One arrows have higher straightness specs (0.003 versus 0.005) but I don't think that the less-straight Apollos would be a big deal to my daughter currently. 

Now the question - is it worth saving $40-50 to get these new, unknown Apollo arrows on the chance that manufacturing is sub-par or the shafts are fragile? If you're going to sink $100 on a dozen arrows for your kid and they turn out to be fragile or dodgy, it might be money better spent to go with the known quality of the Medallion XRs. Maybe? Maybe not? 

I guess I'll have to decide if I'm a willing guinea pig...


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Need to let your fingers do the walking if looking for the best price. 

Since you are skipping the Local shop anyway try these shops. I've dealt with both with great experiences.

http://www.eaglearchery.com/Carbon-Express-Medallion-XR-Arrow-Shafts

Addictedtoarchery.com seems to have the best price on Platinum Plus


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Wyzehamster said:


> I'm one of those ''on a budget'' archer (not the biggest paycheck and I have a baby). I also consider myself on learning curve. I have changed limbs & arrows over last 9 months to follow my progression. I also plan to buy stiffer arrows over the winter and possibly new limbs in the spring. And I'm prepared to do this equipment change 2-3-4 more times over the next few years for a smooth progression.
> 
> I don't eat kraft dinner for a month .


Any reason you don't shoot Carbon Impacts or Platinum Plus? If your arrows are only lasting 3-6 Months per purchase, maybe you should consider them until you get closer to your 55+ goal.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

dchan said:


> Need to let your fingers do the walking if looking for the best price.
> 
> Since you are skipping the Local shop anyway try these shops. I've dealt with both with great experiences.
> 
> http://www.eaglearchery.com/Carbon-Express-Medallion-XR-Arrow-Shafts


Wow! At that price per shaft, the decision seems like a Homer Simpson (a.k.a a no-brainer). I have been tending to stick with online suppliers I've dealt with before. Looks like I need to branch out a bit. Thanks for the assist.

-Kent W.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

From what i read the apollos will be available in the same way the CI SC are. Fletching, nocks, with loose points to be installed by the consumer... atleast from what I read from Alternatives. 

30-$40 dollars is a fair bit of difference when you consider these are arrows targeted at the new archery market - namely adults wanting to try it out, and parents wanting to let their kids have the next step up from aluminum Jazz shafts for outdoors.

Plus - just like Hoyt, Easton has a following.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

They seem heavy to me so I will stick to the VAP shafts. I actually prefer CX Predators and Medallion XRs for the youth and beginner market.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Dacer said:


> From what i read the apollos will be available in the same way the CI SC are. Fletching, nocks, with loose points to be installed by the consumer... atleast from what I read from Alternatives.
> 
> 30-$40 dollars is a fair bit of difference when you consider these are arrows targeted at the new archery market - namely adults wanting to try it out, and parents wanting to let their kids have the next step up from aluminum Jazz shafts for outdoors.
> 
> Plus - just like Hoyt, Easton has a following.


Hmm. Didn't check Alt website. According to the easton release. They will be available in both configurations. The lancaster sight has them listed as raw shafts and it seems lancaster has taken off the "MTO" area for arrows. I was unable to find them using my Ipad via safari. I have not had a chance to try using firefox on the computer.

And for clubs buying several dozen, that $50-$100.00 difference + assembly time for 6 dozen arrows is a deal breaker. 

DC


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Bigjono said:


> They seem heavy to me so I will stick to the VAP shafts. I actually prefer CX Predators and Medallion XRs for the youth and beginner market.


They are indeed a bit heavier than some others -like the CI SC - around the same price point. But you should still be able to get out 50m+ with them in the 26#lb + range no problem.

I can hit 50m with my sight all the way extended, and less than half way down, at 27# with my CI SCs - they are about 1 gpi lighter than these new eastons


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I think my indoor shaft choice this winter will be the Beman Diva's another offering from Easton, only offered in .500 spine but 23/64 diameter. Found the shafts as low as $68 last night while surfing, use Fatboy points also cheap and include Supernock bushings, cheaper than X7 Eclipse just wish they were offered in .600 & .700's. What a deal!


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Dacer said:


> They are indeed a bit heavier than some others -like the CI SC - around the same price point. But you should still be able to get out 50m+ with them in the 26#lb + range no problem.
> 
> I can hit 50m with my sight all the way extended, and less than half way down, at 27# with my CI SCs - they are about 1 gpi lighter than these new eastons


The heavier weight of the Apollo shafts is not a real disadvantage. Pulling in the sight is an effective way to reach the required distance. I might buy a set of 560s just out of curiosity -- I think that their heavier weight will make these tune about the same as a Carbon One 600.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Really people. The truth of this and other like queries, seems to be related to the beginners budget in relation to quality. Should the item attained improve the shooters performance ( physically or mentally ), then the person is one step closer to archery Nirvana. That point where effort disappears and the yin and the yang takes over is the perfect moment.
50,000+ years of the bow and the arrow. Only the spear and a rock predate the bow and arrow.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry forgot to say to all those bitten by the bug, check prices before contemplating archery. Not for the faint of heart or shallow of pocket. If you're serious then be serious. Archery first, wife and kids second and nothing else matters but that damn little x in the middle.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

One huge advantage of the CX Medallion XR's is that in the 1300-2000 spines (those immediately above the 1214 Jazz) they are impossibly small in diameter. They use the same internal-sized components as the Nano Pro. So at least for those sizes (which I would argue are VERY important to have available during a developmental period in a young archer's life) these super-skinny shafts do offer a big advantage outdoors.

I haven't researched them yet, but do the Apollo shafts have smaller diameters in the weakest spines, or are they all one diameter. Do they go down below 1300 spine where we really need them for our up-and-coming recurve archers? If so, good deal.

Also, the Super Clubs, in addition to being incredibly tough (woven carbon) and very affordable, are indeed smaller in diameter than a comparable Carbon One or other A/C/E sized arrow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

heetel64 said:


> Sorry forgot to say to all those bitten by the bug, check prices before contemplating archery. Not for the faint of heart or shallow of pocket. If you're serious then be serious. Archery first, wife and kids second and nothing else matters but that damn little x in the middle.


LOL. Great post.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just found them on LAS. Unfortunately, 1070 and 1200 are as low as they go. And they are recommending 50 grain points for those shaft sizes? Seriously? 

I guess they are intended for the "intermediate" archers, which still leaves us buying CI Super Clubs and CX Medallion Pro's for the kids once they outgrow 1214 jazz aluminums.

Not that every archer isn't important, but I'm telling you, that as a coach who works with a lot of kids moving up from 1214's, those Super Clubs and Medallion Pro's have been an absolute LIFESAVER, and may have kept a few of our kids in the sport. I'm not overstating that either. When a 12 year old recurver is working on their JOAD achievement pin at 50 meters, they don't need a 1200 or 1070 shaft with a 50 grain point, and they certainly don't need aluminum.

I am thankful every day for those two arrows. Probably 1/2 or more of my students are shooting one or the other.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Now I'm building "test arrows" to help our kids using Medallion arrows and Carbon Impact.

Sets of 4 arrows each. full length, 28" and 26" stock points. 3 fletched 1 bare shaft.

Got them in 2000, 1800, 1500, 1300.

Then carbon impacts in 10/20 and 15/25

Once the shooters are starting to "group" at 18 M and are interested in purchasing arrows, I can hand them a dozen "mixed arrows" as in 26" 1300-1500-1800 including bare shafts and tell them to go shoot them all at the same spot.. (don't move or change anything. I usually tell them to randomly pick the arrows up. Don't shoot all the same spines or fletched together. Then go "read" the pattern and will have a good idea where to go with their purchase. It's usually very clear when they do this.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

dchan said:


> Now I'm building "test arrows" to help our kids using Medallion arrows and Carbon Impact.
> 
> Sets of 4 arrows each. full length, 28" and 26" stock points. 3 fletched 1 bare shaft.
> 
> ...


Hats off to you. That is an excellent enhancement for the families in your club.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dchan said:


> Now I'm building "test arrows" to help our kids using Medallion arrows and Carbon Impact.
> 
> Sets of 4 arrows each. full length, 28" and 26" stock points. 3 fletched 1 bare shaft.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great idea and an example of the value a club can add. Buying for sets of good quality arrows in different spines just for testing is expensive for individuals, but more practical as a group. This is the kind of thing I naively thought archery stores would have for use at their indoor ranges (and maybe some do). These should be a great tool and make arrow selection for the low poundage bows more empirical.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dchan said:


> Now I'm building "test arrows" to help our kids using Medallion arrows and Carbon Impact.
> 
> Sets of 4 arrows each. full length, 28" and 26" stock points. 3 fletched 1 bare shaft.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Just found them on LAS. Unfortunately, 1070 and 1200 are as low as they go. And they are recommending 50 grain points for those shaft sizes? Seriously?
> 
> I guess they are intended for the "intermediate" archers, which still leaves us buying CI Super Clubs and CX Medallion Pro's for the kids once they outgrow 1214 jazz aluminums.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the Medallion Pro or XR? The Pro is pricey for beginners and kids.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you saying 50 grains is to much or to little? I would think it isn't enough weight at those spines.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bigjono said:


> Do you mean the Medallion Pro or XR? The Pro is pricey for beginners and kids.


Yes, of course. Sorry.



> Are you saying 50 grains is to much or to little?


Too little for a 1070 or 1200 spine, outdoors. Indoors they could probably get away with it, but for just 50 grains of point weight, a 1200 spine arrow at 28" will need 28# on the fingers to tune. That's not exactly a kid's arrow.

My daughter shoots 24# at 28" with 60 grain points in 1300 spine Medallion XR's, and she's bigger, and pulling more weight, than most of my younger JOAD students.

These Apollo's would be an intermediate archer's solution, at best, which means Easton still doesn't have a carbon arrow solution for the younger JOAD recurvers.

I just switched a young man from Carbon Ones to Medallion Pro's (he got to keep his components because they are the same internal diameter) and there is no way he will ever switch back after shooting them for a month. No way. The smiles I see on his face were worth every bit of money and time it took to switch and tune the new arrows.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Yes, of course. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the apollos are taking a awkward place - as I would imagine if one was going to move up to a higher quality arrow they we go to carbon ones or the CX medallion XRs 


One thing about the carbon impacts is that the points and nocks for atleast the 10/20 to 20/30 have the same inside diameter so you can use heavier points If n the 10/20. They are still pretty flush fitting as well .


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Yea the apollos are taking a awkward place


Like the Carbon Ones before them, they will take up more market-share than their features would dictate, simply because they are Easton arrows. But in time, I suspect they will need to add some weaker spines to keep them in the lineup, or replace them with something weaker and smaller in diameter.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds like a good practice arrow. I may look into these to shoot with in practice so I don't keep busting my ACG's


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't seen on ASS or LAS a carbon impact type deal but the email that initiated my OP said they would also be packaged factory fletched, nocked, with loose points but so far I haven't seen that. 

If they had better tolerences than CI and they were just slightly more money than CI SCs they would have fill a great roll in the market. 

Though you are right of course - they are easton and by that fact they will sell probably fairly well.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> If they had better tolerences than CI and they were just slightly more money than CI SCs they would have fill a great roll in the market.


They would fill that role if that's the case, but I don't see too many older youth or adult intermediate archers using Super Clubs, but maybe they do. We'll see!

More good arrow options on the market in this price range is a good thing, so I'm glad to see these. Esp. if they take the universal A/C/E components.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Having just taken up the ancient ritual of archery ( for that is what it has become to me ), I was initially unaware of the costs involved once bitten by the bug. After 4 months as a beginner, I decided to become more serious and managed to get a very good deal on an AL1 riser and EX Power limbs. My first set of arrows were Easton NEOS all aluminium. Good budget choice for beginner and not to difficult to straighten by hand after hitting target frame, wall or even the floor. Have just received my Easton Apollos. They appear to be quite sturdy, yet slightly heavier than the NEOS's. 610 spine rating, 100g points, G nocks and AAE vanes ( EP23 ). They come as a finished arrow and at a price that fits into my budget. Just one thing to beware, the shop you buy them from may try to charge you a fee for cutting and fitting but if they have advertised a finished product at a set price and not mentioned additional costs then no tell them. OK, off to try them on 18mtr and 30mtr to start with and hopefully that little x is going to take a real battering today.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I was initially unaware of the costs involved once bitten by the bug.


Not necessarily a costly sport unless you:



> become more serious




I shot a longbow with a dozen aluminum arrows for nearly 15 years with virtually no annual costs whatsoever. So, the sport is what you make of it.


----------



## alex321 (Feb 18, 2014)

For me, shooting longbows(no glass), the extra weight coupled with the higher spine for my low draw weight make these perfect. I have ordered the 3 stiffest spines to bare shaft on some 40 lb bows. In Europe, traditional archery is very popular and most people don't shoot more than 50lbs draw weight at 28"... I hope they are the answer.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 on the Super Clubs - a really great performance/price solution.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

alex321 said:


> For me, shooting longbows(no glass), the extra weight coupled with the higher spine for my low draw weight make these perfect. I have ordered the 3 stiffest spines to bare shaft on some 40 lb bows. In Europe, traditional archery is very popular and most people don't shoot more than 50lbs draw weight at 28"... I hope they are the answer.


If we had more castles and better beer, traditional (primitive) archery would be popular here too. :darkbeer:


----------



## alex321 (Feb 18, 2014)

dmassphoto said:


> If we had more castles and better beer, traditional (primitive) archery would be popular here too. :darkbeer:


oh the beer.... As an English man it hurts me to say it, but German beer is best.... The women aren't bad either


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but I came across a cheap dozen easton apollos, and I am wondering if I can use other points with them. I have the 670s with 75 grain points. There is no way that's going to fly well. I can't get good information on the exact internal diameter of the 670s. Anyone know points that will for sure fit the 670s. Looking for 90-110-120 break off range probably. 

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## coddfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't know about the 670s but I have the 840 spine and the carbon one 70-80-90 points fit perfectly. I have been very happy with how these shoot out of my 28# setup cut to 28" with 90grn ponts. Don't know about durability as I haven't been shooting them long but they tune great


----------



## AlpNov (Aug 2, 2017)

Dang, I actually thought the Apollo just popped up over night...

According to this the easton chart (I can't post links yet) the 670s should fit carbon one larger points. I'm basing that off of the fact that they fit carbon one-2 pin nock adapters.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes carbon one components for similar spined shafts will work. I have carbon one points in my apollos and they are perfectly flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

Same carbon one points 90/100/110 fit 540/610 Apollos and 660 carbon ones for me. It's a nice setup. I used apollos and then when it came time to upgrade to carbon ones I didn't need to buy new components, the points and nocks all fit. I was also able to experiment with a few relatively cheap apollo shafts to test spines before buying more expensive shafts.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 28, 2017)

I seem to recall listening to one of the Easton podcasts, where gt said that at times, when Easton would run low on Apollo shafts, they would sub in same spine Carbon Ones, and some lucky shooter would get .003 straightness shafts for the price of .006 straightness shafts. 

This would imply they're essentially the same build, but the Apollos are the fallout shafts that fail .003 tolerance tests, but meet .006 tolerances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryp (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry, correction...Apollos are .005 straightness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

